# Cat Won't Bury Fecal Matter



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

So, Darius has an issue. He never buries his poo! If his poo'd rainbows that smelled like lilacs, I'd have no issue. But it is most definitely smelly. I clean it out as soon as he does (since he can clear a room, yuck!). I just wish I'd bury it. He goes through the motions of burying his waste...on the walls of the litterbox. I got him a large litterbox http://www.petco.com/product/11197/Bood ... -Dove.aspx and it is definitely roomy. He used it as soon as I set it up and filled it with litter. I heard him dig to initially relieve himself, but as usual, he scraped on the walls when he was done, and not the actual litter >_< 

So, er, is there anyway he can be taught to bury his waste?


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

No, not really. All you can really do is scoop more often (should be minimum of 2X a day anyway), and investigate the reasons why his poop smells so badly. My (raw-fed) cats' poop hardly smells at all, and they poop at most once a day. Commercial food will often cause unpleasant to completely rank poop. If you don't want to feed raw, at least make sure you're feeding a canned food that is grain-free (i.e., mostly meat) and very high-quality.


----------



## Stacykins (Aug 18, 2009)

I definitely scoop twice a day, once in the morning, once in the evening, and whenever he drops a stinker! 

His canned food (California Natural) does contain 3-3.5% carb.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

Stacykins said:


> His canned food (California Natural) does contain 3-3.5% carb.


Look into something like EVO 95% meat foods.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I have one cat who will not bury her poo. She will paw at the wall, sides of the litterchest or the floor outside the litterbox, but she will not dig in the litter to bury her poo. Sometimes one of the other kitties will bury it for her, but I'd say a good 50% of the time it is uncovered. 
Our litterchest is vented outside with a dryer vent (_but not The Actual *clothes* dryer vent_) so I rarely smell anything, and the litterchest is only about 4' behind my office chair.


----------



## Jadedea Jade (Feb 3, 2009)

i have sort of a similar situation. when i started trying out different litters i noticed that azores didnt bury her poo. i have come to the conclusion that the closer the litter is to sand she burys her poo. if its big and chunky like yesterday news she doesnt do it.

so maybe your cat has issues with the type of litter your using?

hope that helps!


----------



## brujj1 (Oct 20, 2009)

I usually solve my communication problems with my cats by making sounds lol. Like a kid I play with my voice and make sounds letting them know I am upset or what they did is bad or ugly...

My male cat doesnt cover either and sometimes when he just went to the bathroom and I catch him I cover it while he looks at me and I make noises like ohh how smelly and ugly and he feels he didnt do a good job. It sometimes really work. 

Also my female cat used to cover hers and when he saw her doing it, he did it too (my female cat died last week) so now we are back to the not covering days.


----------



## qtsam111 (Oct 4, 2009)

One of mine is really good with covering and the other will never cover it. On the bright side, we can always tell, even though we have multiple cats, that both are having bowel movements.


----------



## brujj1 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi,

My cat does this when the litter is inside the house and covers it when I put the litter outside (in the balcony).

I am guessing cats r very smart and inside the house he knows I will clean it fast and also there wont be any cats coming so he doesn't need to protect itself by eliminating the odor by covering it.


----------

